# Wofür braucht man eigentlich noch high-end Grafikkarten?



## Zerth (28. April 2012)

*Wofür braucht man eigentlich noch high-end Grafikkarten?*

Ok, etwas merkwürdige Frage. Aber ich bin heute schon ins grübeln gekommen. Ich bin bisher gut mit meiner 3 Jahre alten 4850'er ausgekommen. Eigentlich ging jedes Spiel auf hohen Details. Ich habe überhaupt nur eine neue Graka gekauft, weil Old Republic scheinbar 1024 MB Graka braucht um gut zu laufen (Ladezeiten auf manchen Karten, pvp). Die neue Graka kostet etwa ein Huni und ist laut Benchmark mehr als doppelt so schnell wie die alte. 

Da stelle ich mir doch ernsthaft die Frage, wofür zum Teufel braucht eigentlich jemand eine 200, 300 oder 500€ Karte? Spiele mit solchen Hardwareanforderungen gibt es doch überhaupt nicht mehr?!


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2012)

Doch, solche Spiele gibt es: zb Battlefield auf Ultra, und auch wenn Du so ein Spiel "nur" auf hohen Details gerne mit 60FPS haben willst, was Dir einen Vorteil verschaffen KANN, wenn der Gegner nur 30FPS hat, lohnt sich so eine Karte halt für manch einen. 

Und ganz wichtig: 3D. Wenn Du in 3D spielen willst per Brille oder so, dann halbiert sich die Leistung im Vergleich zu 2D - mit einer Karte, die auf hohen Details also zB 40 FPS bringt, hast Du mit 3D nur 20FPS, was ruckelt - da musst DU also für 3D entweder die Details verringern, oder aber eine bessere Karte kaufen.

Und so oder so gibt es halt immer die Leute, die das beste vom Besten haben wollen - manche sind halt "stolz", wenn sie 200FPS statt "nur" 100FPS schaffen 

Und dann gibt es auch Leute, die lieber JETZT 500€ für die Graka ausgeben und dann 3-4 Jahre Ruhe haben, anstatt jetzt 200€ auszugeben, in "schon" 2 Jahren dann schon wieder und dann nach 4 Jahren nochmal.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (28. April 2012)

Auch wenn es im Einzelfall anders ist, aber der immer höher werdende GrakaSpeicher ist ein Grund. Habe damals wegen GTA 4 aufrüsten müssen auf 1024 MB, was immer noch nicht reicht um alle Regler auf 100 zu bringen...denke mal das da eine Graka kommen muss mit 2048 MB Speicher. Hatte mir dann eine 4870 zugelegt die schien einen irren Stromverbrauch zu haben. Unter Last schätze ich 200 Watt, die 6870 die jetzt habe zieht max. 150 Watt aus der Dose...dazu kommen natürlich noch Technologie Evolutionen wie Direct X 11 etc.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und so oder so gibt es halt immer die Leute, die das beste vom Besten haben wollen - manche sind halt "stolz", wenn sie 200FPS statt "nur" 100FPS schaffen


Ich wage es mal arg zu bezweifeln dass man den Unterschied zwischen 100 und 200 Frames mit bloßem Auge erkennen kann. Zumindest sehe ich nicht den Sinn dahinter, weil das menschliche Auge ab einer gewissen Bildgeschwindigkeit keinen weiteren Tempozuwachs spürbar verarbeitet.

Dagegen bin ich eher genügsam. 60 Frames reichen locker. Und wenn sich Spiele mit größerem Hardware-Hunger zwischen 30 und 60 Frames bewegen, hab ich auch keine Probleme damit. Hat beispielsweise den Genuss von "Crysis 1 + 2" kaum geschmälert.

Eine Graka bis 200 Euro nutze ich gut 3 Jahre, ehe ein Austausch stattfindet.


----------



## Zerth (28. April 2012)

Okey, die Begründung 3D ist schlüssig. Über den Rest kann man natürlich streiten. 

Mir reichen da eher meine 60 frames.


----------



## Batze (28. April 2012)

Brauch niemand, da hast du schon Recht.
Aber einen Porsche oder einen schönen Roten Renner aus Maranello braucht auch niemand. 
Verstehste was ich damit sagen will?


----------



## TrinityBlade (28. April 2012)

Die Auflösung ist auch ein nicht zu vernachlässigendes Detail. In 2560*1600 kommt man mit einer Mittelklasse-Grafikkarte nicht mehr all zu weit - von Multimonitor-Auflösungen wie 5760*1080 will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## Batze (28. April 2012)

na klar. Hat und kann ja auch jeder solch eine Auflösung.


----------



## TrinityBlade (28. April 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> na klar. Hat und kann ja auch jeder solch eine Auflösung.


Naja, die Frage war:


> wofür zum Teufel braucht eigentlich jemand eine 200, 300 oder 500€ Karte?


Und meine Antwort: Wenn dieser jemand in einer hohen Auflösung spielt.


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich wage es mal arg zu bezweifeln dass man den Unterschied zwischen 100 und 200 Frames mit bloßem Auge erkennen kann. .


sagt ja keiner, aber manche Leute sind halt eben "stolz" drauf... 

und so oder so gibt es halt auch einige, die vor den Neukauf sagen: "Wenn die 200€-Karte JETZT 60FPS schafft, dann ist sie mir zu langsam, da ich die 2 Jahre behalten und auch dann recht viele FPS haben will - daher kaufe ich lieber eine HighEnd-Karte!"

Manchmal macht das sogar Sinn, meistens ist es aber selbst für anspruchsvolle Gamer besser, sich jedes Jahr eine 200€-Karte zu kaufen anstatt direkt eine für 500€ und die dann 3 Jahre zu behalten. In den 3 jahre hat man beim jährlichen Neukauf dann abzüglich der Verkaufspreise für die "alte" Karte nicht mal 500€ ausgeben, die dritte Karte ist dann aber sicher schon besser als die inzwischen 2 Jahre alte 500€-Karte...


----------



## N8Mensch (28. April 2012)

Aus meiner Sicht kann eine Grafikkarte nicht schnell genug sein.
Unter Qualitätseinstellungen(downsampling oder Supersampling) schafft selbst die schnellste Single-Grafikkarte in meinen Spielen keine 60 fps sondern eher ~25. Selbst ohne diese Qualitätseinstellungen wird es wohl schon sehr eng. Eine ~130 Euro Karte würde viellecht für um die 30 fps ohne Qualitätseinstellungen reichen - wenn überhaupt.
FPS von unter 60 fps sind für mich persönlich nicht spielenswert und optimal wären 120 fps(in Verbindung mit einem 120 hz Monitor).
Zur Zeit habe ich noch eine recht schwache Grafikkarte, deshalb reduziere ich im Multiplayerspielen die Grafik sehr stark, damit ich 60 minimale fps erreiche und Singleplayerspiele halte ich zurück, bis ich irgendwann die passende Grafikkarte habe. 

Wenn vor euch zwei Rechner stehen würden, der eine mit konstanten 40 fps und der andere mit konstanten 60 fps: Ich könnte wetten, dass niemand sich freiwillig an den 40 fps Rechner setzt. Alles ruckelt und zuckelt, details gehen verloren, Gesamteindruck & Atmosphäre leidet, Steuerung ist schwammiger, kaum etwas zu erkennen in Bewegung usw..
"Spielbar" vielleicht schon, aber zu 60 fps ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.
Um das zu verdeutlichen, fällt mir nur der FPS Vergleich ein, dort ist bereits der Unterschied zwischen 48 und 60 bestens zu erkennen. Der 48 fps Ball ruckelt, zuckelt und feine Details sind nicht zu erkennen. Von 30 fps im Vergleich möchte ich gar nicht sprechen - dass ist nur noch ein undefinierbares Gematsche. Das alles betrifft nicht nur schnelle Shooter sondern auch langsame Spiele mit Bewegungen in jeder Form(das Bild selbst oder Bildinhalte).

Ist natürlich alles leicht gesagt, denn die finanziellen Mittel müssen ja auch ausreichend zur Verfügung stehen, um hohen Ansprüchen gerecht zu werden. Selbst dann würde es mir unglaublich schwer fallen, 500 € für eine Grafikkarte auszugeben. Je mehr ich aber für eine Grafikkarte ausgebe, desto mehr kann ich an Details & Qualität zuschalten und die gewünschten 60 fps halten.

Edit @ fordernde Spiele und hohe Auflösungen: Spiele mit hohen Anforderungen gibt es reichlich und mit meinem alten 1680*1050 Monitor kann ich Auflösungen bis 3360*2100 simulieren(= 7.000.000 Bildpunkte - 3,5x höher als FullHD). Sieht unglaublich gut aus, aber fragt nicht nach den fps, die liegen nämlich eher im einstelligen Bereich.


----------



## chiubiu (28. April 2012)

Ein sehr wichtiger Grund (das menschliche Auge sieht ja ab 25 fps im Kino z.B. schon flüssig) ist der S*****-Vergleich - Also in unseren Kreisen der Signatur-Verlgeich... Ich kann niemanden verstehen, der für einen normal dimensionierten Monitor ohne 3D mehr als ca. 200 (oberstes max 300) Euro ausgibt für eine Grafikkarte. Hier geht es meiner Meinung nach nur noch um diesen Grund...


----------



## TrinityBlade (28. April 2012)

chiubiu schrieb:


> Ein sehr wichtiger Grund (das menschliche Auge sieht ja ab 25 fps im Kino z.B. schon flüssig) ist der S*****-Vergleich - Also in unseren Kreisen der Signatur-Verlgeich... Ich kann niemanden verstehen, der für einen normal dimensionierten Monitor ohne 3D mehr als ca. 200 (oberstes max 300) Euro ausgibt für eine Grafikkarte. Hier geht es meiner Meinung nach nur noch um diesen Grund...


Das Problem mit den FPS ist, dass die Grafikkarte in der Regel die Bilder nicht gleichmäßig berechnen kann. 25 FPS sind idealerweise 5 Bilder pro 0,2s. Wenn bei einem Spiel die Verteilung auf 0,2s-Abschnitte beispielsweise so aussieht: 10/10/2/1/2, dann ergibt das auch 25 FPS, aber kein flüssiges Bild.


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2012)

ja, deswegen sagt man bei SPielen auch eher, dass es mind 30FPS sein sollen. Aber selbst bei im Schnitt 60FPS kann es halt auch mal kurze "Hänger" geben - da muss man selber wissen, ob man zu dessen Vermeidung dann das doppelte ausgeben will (ich würd's nicht tun  )


----------



## N8Mensch (28. April 2012)

chiubiu schrieb:


> (das menschliche Auge sieht ja ab 25 fps im Kino z.B. schon flüssig)


Der Gesamteindruck wirkt auf den ersten Blick flüssig, im Detail ist jedoch das Bild und jede Bewegung nicht so flüssig, wie unsere Augen es eigentlich leisten könnten. Die z.B.: 100 hz Technik am TV ist nicht optimal, weil u.a. die Bilder nur kopiert und verdoppelt werden, aber der Unterschied ist bereits gewaltig. Erst mit 100 hz oder mehr sind in Bewegung feine Details klar und sauber zu erkennen, die im 25 fps Geruckel untergehen würden.


----------



## golani79 (28. April 2012)

chiubiu schrieb:


> Ein sehr wichtiger Grund (das menschliche Auge sieht ja ab 25 fps im Kino z.B. schon flüssig) ist der S*****-Vergleich - Also in unseren Kreisen der Signatur-Verlgeich... Ich kann niemanden verstehen, der für einen normal dimensionierten Monitor ohne 3D mehr als ca. 200 (oberstes max 300) Euro ausgibt für eine Grafikkarte. Hier geht es meiner Meinung nach nur noch um diesen Grund...


 
Schon mal daran gedacht, dass man auch im 3D Anwendungsbereich teilweise stärkere Karten benötigt?
Wenn man sich nicht ne schweineteure Quadro kaufen will, dann nimmt man halt ne GTX 480 / 580 ... 

Keine Ahnung haben, aber Hauptsache S*******-Vergleich schreiben ...


----------



## chiubiu (30. April 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass man auch im 3D Anwendungsbereich teilweise stärkere Karten benötigt?
> Wenn man sich nicht ne schweineteure Quadro kaufen will, dann nimmt man halt ne GTX 480 / 580 ...
> 
> Keine Ahnung haben, aber Hauptsache S*******-Vergleich schreiben ...


 

Schon mal dran gedacht meinen Beitrag sorgfälltig durchzulesen? Ich schliesse in meiner Einschätzung explizit 3D etc. aus...
Keine Beiträge durchlesen und Hauptsache von "keiner Ahnung haben" schreiben...


----------



## golani79 (30. April 2012)

3D Anwendungen haben nichts mit 3D Monitoren zu tun ...

Falls du "ohne 3D" nicht im Bezug auf Monitore gemeint hast, dann ist dein Satz verwirrend formuliert (zumindest für mich), da es für mich beim Lesen im Bezug auf einen normal dimensionierten Monitor steht.


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2012)

Bringt denn eine BESONDERS starke Gamingkarte überhaupt irgendwas bei 3D-Anwendungen wie zB CAD, Rendering usw., was Du ja vermutlich meinst? Eine Quadro zB ist ja meines Wissens rein leistungstechnisch und technisch gesehen maximal "Mittelklasse", wenn man sie mit Desktopkarten vergleicht, lediglich die Treiber und vor allem der Support ist halt auf Profis angepasst. Oder nicht?

So oder so: das ist ein Spieleforum hier, da ist es an sich klar, dass man über den "Normalgamer" diskutiert und nicht über eine handvoll Leute, die beruflich oder auch als Hobby 3D-Anwendungen abseits von Spielen betreiben, also habt euch wieder lieb


----------



## golani79 (30. April 2012)

Programme wie Mari (3D Texture Painting) zum Beispiel sind ziemlich GPU lastig - meine alte GTX280 hat das nicht wirklich gepackt.
Will man zocken auch noch was am Rechner, dann bleibt oft nichts anderes übrig als ne stärkere Gamingkarte, die logischerweise wieder teurer ist, einzubauen - weil mit Quadrokarten kannst spielen mehr oder weniger vergessen.

Die Quadrokarten sind glaub ich architekturmäßig anders aufgebaut als die Gamingkarten und können Objekte im Viewport schneller darstellen. Bei großen Szenen ist das dann schon von Vorteil.
Wobei man in Maya auch den Viewport 2.0 nutzen kann, bei dem dann ein Teil direkt in den VRAM ausgelagert wird, um so die Performance zu erhöhen.

In diversen Renderern kann man auch auf der GPU rendern - aber wenn man das nicht aktiviert, läuft das Rendering normalerweise auf der CPU und die Grafikkarte ist dafür nicht wirklich ausschlaggebend.


----------



## chiubiu (1. Mai 2012)

Ok - sorry golani79, hab mich etwas verwirrend formuliert und dann auch etwas unnötig zurückgebissen. Ich meinte die Verwendung an 3D Bildschirmen etc...
Aber gibt es nicht für 3D-Anwengungen spezielle Karten, die für Spiele nichts taugen (woh die von dir genannte Quadrokarten)? Die dann aber nochmals um das doppelte oder mehr der Game-High-End Karten kosten? Das wäre dann für mich sowieso eine andere Sparte/Liga...


----------



## golani79 (1. Mai 2012)

@chiubiu
Kein Ding - hab meinen Post ja auch nicht gerade nett formuliert.

Gibt schon relativ günstige Quadrokarten auch - aber die sind dann halt nicht so der Brüller. Hatte in meinem Rechner im Praktikum ne billigere Variante drinnen und war nicht wirklich begeistert von der.
Wenn man ne ordentliche Quadro haben will, dann legt man nochmal mehr hin als für ne High-End Gamerkarte - jap.

In meinem Rechner werkelt derzeit ne GTX580 - die war zwar nicht grade billig, aber für die Kombination von Arbeit und Spielen passt das denke ich ganz gut.


----------

